# A Shift In Aesthetics...



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

I've always thought that fish should be kept in habitats as close to natural as possible. Working in the hobby for the last year, I was slowly drawn to the point of view that beauty in a tank is all about simplicity and crystal clear water.

However, I just started a new tank and I am loving the tannins that the driftwood have released into the water. It likely won't last, but it just seems healthier. This is the messiest tank I've ever owned, crammed with plants and wood, with only tiny fish and shrimp, but I think it might be one of my favourites.

What do you guys aim for? Any tips for people planning a new tank? Simple? Elegant hardscape? Wild? Clear? Blackwater?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a couple updated pics:

shoot - nevermind. forum somehow won't let me.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I too usually go for aesthetics, I like when someone walks into my house to say "wow that is beautiful" granted my fish always have room to swim, but i always have little hiding spaces for other inhabitants to hide in. just my 2 cents


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Mr. Lahey said:


> I've always thought that fish should be kept in habitats as close to natural as possible. Working in the hobby for the last year, I was slowly drawn to the point of view that beauty in a tank is all about simplicity and crystal clear water. *i dont mind black water, but i generally dotn have it as i would have to add peat or somethign ro dose BWE both which cost money and id rather have more biomedia in my filter then a bag of peat*
> 
> However, I just started a new tank and I am loving the tannins that the driftwood have released into the water. It likely won't last, but it just seems healthier. This is the messiest tank I've ever owned, crammed with plants and wood, with only tiny fish and shrimp, but I think it might be one of my favourites. *If youve seen my tank you know my answer. I pretty much just let everything grow over then every now and again ill try to move stuff around to get more of a scaping going*
> 
> What do you guys aim for? Any tips for people planning a new tank? Simple? Elegant hardscape? Wild? Clear? Blackwater?


Now pretty much im aiming for a plant carpet so im just letting everything grow.


----------

